# Building Trellis



## Louie1277 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello All, 

It's been a while since I posted. I been busy at work plus at home. Just had some question on building a trellis. 


Thanks to *rrawhide* my grapes are grow out of control. It's time for me to build my trellis. 


Question one. 


1. Do I need to buy treated polls? 
2. What kind of wire should I use to build it with? 
3. Would homedepo be a good place to buy all this stuff? 


Tomorrow I will post some pictures of the vines.


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 10, 2010)

glad to know its all going well....since you are out west...others may have better ideas than what i offer.....you can go w things like untreated cedar.....treated posts mean you cannot ever declare yourself organic if that is important at all...and certainly you can go w metal posts....wire should be 12.5 galv steel...although others are suitable depending on the intended weight....

home depot..tractor supply....and any number of online people

post the pics....looking forward to that


----------



## tkutch (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought almost everything from tractor supply. What to use depends a lot on how many vines you need it for. Also what types of grapes (this is due to the vigor of growth). Then what type of trellis you plant to have. I just use the 3 tier. I used 12 gauge wire. I have seen some growers around my area that have small vineyards that use t posts as end posts. Tractor supply sells collars to add t posts together and it makes a strong end post. Remember this is on short rows of about 50 ft maybe 75ft.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds good Louie1277. Glad that they are growing well.

We do need pictures though

rrawhide


----------



## Louie1277 (Aug 11, 2010)

I tried to find myself a tractor supply around my area (Moreno Valley,CA) I could not find one. I think i might have to just look around other areas or other city's... 
Regarding metal posts i never seen those before. Would you be able to give point me in the right direction for those kind of post? I think those would be better because of the weather around my area.


This weekend I will take some pictures after I clean my area and stuff.




By the way I dont know if I shared with you guys the blog i'm keeping... I'm trying to keep it updated but it's hard...


http://cuatroreinaswinery.blogspot.com/


----------



## tkutch (Aug 11, 2010)

Its hard to explain. There is a grower in Mckinney, TX that uses them. Basically T posts that use collars to join them all together. 

_
l\l Now try to imagine all those lines are t posts. So 4 t posts all put together by collars that are 45 degrees and 90 degrees. 

Hope that helps and I will look up that grower in the Texas winegrowers group


----------

